
Porfiry: A beautiful, interactive deconstruction of the Mueller investigation - nonoesp
https://fathom.info/porfiry/
======
towaway1138
Useless.

There's no indication of what the points are, nor what the connections mean,
nor can any real person take the time to sweep through hundreds of points to
try to get a sense of what this graph even looks like.

